

Talking Startups and Picplum on BBC News - dabent
http://paulstamatiou.com/picplum-bbc-news

======
jmathai
This is actually a good article/video. It highlights the pros of NY and SF.

That being said, coming from the midwest and now living in the valley --- if
you're going to put it all on the line then you want every advantage you can
get. Being in Silicon Valley is one advantage you should really consider not
passing up.

Unless, of course you're doing something with record labels (LA) or financial
companies (NY)....the valley wins as far as location goes.

